# Need some help with photo paper.



## limr (Jun 18, 2013)

So I just bought this great little box that I'm going to turn into a pinhole camera. I haven't done this before, so to make things a bit easier as I'm learning, I was planning on using Harman Direct Positive Paper, but it's out of stock and there's no info when it will be available again.

Being an impatient girl, I decided that I don't want to wait for the Harman and I'll jump straight into paper negatives and contact printing. I'm a little confused about the papers though. I've never printed my own photos so I'm unversed in the types of paper. Would I use the same kind for both paper negative and positive print? Are there any favorites that you all have for pinhole photos? Anyone willing to give me a quick rundown of the types available and how I can use them?

Thank so much!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 18, 2013)

I've done darkroom work and have read about paper negatives and want to try doing those but haven't yet. I've usually used the standard Ilford papers - I like glossy better than matte but that's probably personal preference or might depend on what you've photographed. I've been doing lumen prints with different types of expired paper but I don't think that's going to help you much with doing paper negatives!

Have you tried looking on APUG? - there might be some discussion on there. Or you could try  AlternativePhotography.com - I've found some good resources there.


----------

